# Post workout recovery



## fredlabrute (Jul 1, 2010)

Wnat to know what the best supp you guys use after a grueling workout???
Plan to try recon by Muscle Pharm,some experienced users here,would like some reviews!!!
Thanks for any consideration to this thread!!!


----------



## nni (Jul 1, 2010)

protein, or protein and carbs.


----------



## Arra (Jul 1, 2010)

I mix my whey with 3 tablespoons of dextrose and glutamine in a shaker cup, quick and simple. I also down my multivitamin and alpha lipoic acid.

The dextrose actually improves the taste of the whey imo, then again I love sugar.


----------



## unclem (Jul 1, 2010)

whey, tribulus, bcaas, creatine dextrose, glutamine. all together, not in the same drink but 1 hr after a workout. use metformin if you use medication youll keep your pumps for 24 hrs tops.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't think anything fancy is needed here.  A heavy dose of protein and some carbs works for me.


----------



## nni (Jul 1, 2010)

unclem said:


> whey, tribulus, bcaas, creatine dextrose, glutamine. all together, not in the same drink but 1 hr after a workout. use metformin if you use medication youll keep your pumps for 24 hrs tops.



creatine doesnt really matter when you take it. bcaa's are best served during, glutamine has little value, and why trib? do you need a quick libido boost post workout?

protein, or protein and carbs. anything beyond that is not necessary and usually wasteful. there are some compounds that may have some use in post workout, like gaba, but certainly non of the ones mentioned so far.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't use a supp after I workout. I eat a meal, with lots of protein, carbs, and fats.


----------



## Mark Sabino (Jul 2, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> Wnat to know what the best supp you guys use after a grueling workout???
> Plan to try recon by Muscle Pharm,some experienced users here,would like some reviews!!!
> Thanks for any consideration to this thread!!!



I take Re-AMP from Bodyraise. It's the same composition of Xtend. Very good


----------



## fredlabrute (Jul 2, 2010)

Guess i'll be able to avoid wasting my money this time around,already drinking an isolate protein shake with waxy maize and 3 scoops of x-tend after each training!!!
Thanks for all the answers!!!


----------



## fredlabrute (Jul 2, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> I don't use a supp after I workout. I eat a meal, with lots of protein, carbs, and fats.


I eat a shake and 30 min after my usual meal!!!Eating 7 solid meals a day for an intake of 450 grams protein,mostly coming from chicken breast,salmon,codfish,egg whites and extra lean ground beef!!!!


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 3, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> I eat a shake and 30 min after my usual meal!!!Eating 7 solid meals a day for an intake of 450 grams protein,mostly coming from chicken breast,salmon,codfish,egg whites and extra lean ground beef!!!!



And why are you consuming 450 grams of protein a day? Are you Jay Cutler?


----------



## nni (Jul 3, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> Guess i'll be able to avoid wasting my money this time around,already drinking an isolate protein shake with waxy maize and 3 scoops of x-tend after each training!!!
> Thanks for all the answers!!!



waxy maize is a total waste of money. stick to dextrose or malto, or even gatorade powder.



fredlabrute said:


> I eat a shake and 30 min after my usual meal!!!Eating 7 solid meals a day for an intake of 450 grams protein,mostly coming from chicken breast,salmon,codfish,egg whites and extra lean ground beef!!!!



a bit excessive. the governing sports bodies of the us and canada released info suggesting 1.4-1.7 g per kg be the protocol. even if you are doing 2 grams, it should be per kg, not lb.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 3, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> Wnat to know what the best supp you guys use after a grueling workout???
> Plan to try recon by Muscle Pharm,some experienced users here,would like some reviews!!!
> Thanks for any consideration to this thread!!!
> 
> ...



This.

I'm following a keto diet right now, but *ALL IN 1* is part of every cheat meal. Tastes great! Check it out: 






*
Beyond Nutrition*


----------



## fredlabrute (Jul 3, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> And why are you consuming 450 grams of protein a day? Are you Jay Cutler?


No,but i'm still a 6'2",270lbs at 14%bf motherfuck...


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 3, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> No,but i'm still a 6'2",270lbs at 14%bf motherfuck...



Wow, got any pics?


----------



## fredlabrute (Jul 3, 2010)

Currently on cutting diet,once i get in single digits bf will post pics,did loose 20 pounds of flab in a month!


----------



## XYZ (Jul 7, 2010)

CaptainNapalm said:


> I don't think anything fancy is needed here. A heavy dose of protein and some carbs works for me.


 

+1

Whey and dextrose, nothing else, unless you just want solid food which is better than whey and dextrose but not as fast acting.


----------



## Rucker (Jul 7, 2010)

EndoAmp Max works great to improve post workout recovery and increase GH production during your workout.


----------



## lknmuscle (Jul 9, 2010)

I've been taking whey protein and NeoVar immediately after workouts - it's been a huge help.  I recover faster then ever.  I use Optimum Nutrition whey, and Neo Var from muscle-building-store.com.


----------



## nni (Jul 9, 2010)

lknmuscle please stop linking that store in your posts.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 9, 2010)

try this bitches:

2x red beets
6x carrots
bunch of silverbeet
bunch of celery
knob of fresh ginger

through the juicer . .  plus

30g WPI
15g casein
15g dextrose


----------



## ca_iron (Jul 9, 2010)

Post workout, I used to mix BCAA+G and Gatorade especially when my gym was far from home. Sometimes I just have a banana then eat a full quick meal. When I had time, I used to make my own carrot juice which was the most refreshing drink ever.

I tried post-workout products, they work but over rated and too expensive. If you have a solid pre-workout, you can use it for post workout, it all depends on how it is formulated saving you some bucks.

Currently, I take a strong antioxidant and noticed it helps better recover all than just protein+Carbs alone. I just take a serving before and one serving after working out of the antioxidant in addition to pre-workout mix.

Good luck


----------



## BigBadWolf (Jul 10, 2010)

I usually just have a protein shake after a workout, maybe a small meal,pending how hungry i am.


----------



## lknmuscle (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for a great recovery drink recipe, Capt'n.  I tried it yesterday and it was awesome.  I've always used ON 100% whey and some form of creatine (currently use NeoVar from App Nut).  GNC runs sales on ON protein and I usually buy from them.  I like Neo Var because it doesn't cause bloating, and it's in an easy to take capsule.


----------



## MDR (Jul 12, 2010)

Protein shake with malto.  Quick,easy and cheap.  For whatever reason I don't like to eat a meal right away after training.  Generally eat a full meal within two hours or so.


----------



## fredlabrute (Jul 12, 2010)

yes i do it do,drinking a 70g whey isolates+bcaa(x-tend)and 30 min after that eating my usual meal!!!Thanks for all suggestions...


----------

